# Mouseferatu unable to get to EN World?



## MerricB (May 3, 2007)

Mouseferatu has noted on his livejournal page that he can't get to EN World.

See here:
http://mouseferatu.livejournal.com/472288.html
http://mouseferatu.livejournal.com/472058.html

Anything we should know about that could cause this?

Cheers!


----------



## Graf (May 3, 2007)

It's a dirty little secret that sometimes parts of the internet get cut off from other parts of the internet. In my experience it's primarily caused on the provider level.

Not that I know of course, but I'm doubtful that changes at the EnWorld level would make a difference.
Of course if I were cut off I'd be screaming bloody murder so I'm sympathetic.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 3, 2007)

I posted to his LJ as well, but where is Mouseferatu from?  He's not the only person having this problem (see rycanada's thread below).  If they're from the same place, it's probably on their ISP.  Otherwise, it's probably Cyberstreet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2007)

I believe he's in Austin, TX.


----------



## Ry (May 3, 2007)

I'm in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## charlesatan (May 15, 2007)

I suggested to Mouseferatu to try switching DNS (http://www.opendns.com) but it doesn't work so it's probably a problem with his IP address being blocked (since he can access the site from his mother's computer/house).


----------



## IronWolf (May 15, 2007)

charlesatan said:
			
		

> I suggested to Mouseferatu to try switching DNS (http://www.opendns.com) but it doesn't work so it's probably a problem with his IP address being blocked (since he can access the site from his mother's computer/house).




Yeah, it's not a DNS issue.  From his traceroutes the name was resolving.  His symptoms were the same as rycanada's.  I have an email to Cyberstreet with quite few details that will hopefully help them or their upstream solve the issue.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I'm here! I'm back! Woo-hoo!  

Hopefully this isn't just some sort of temporary glitch or something. 

Listen guys, I _really_ appreciate all the hard work. I know it was just a handful of us that couldn't get through; it's great that you folks went through so much fixing the problem.


----------



## IronWolf (May 16, 2007)

Excellent!  Glad that was able to get sorted out!


----------



## Ry (May 16, 2007)

Hey Mouse!  Our exile is over!


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 16, 2007)

Mouseferatu, check out this thread.  It was inspired by your name.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196546


----------

